# Head for my Scarecrow



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

It's been a busy summer and I haven't had much time to post or work on haunt props.I have been doing my share of lurking and hope to be around more. 
Anyway, with crunch time getting closer I started this past weekend on my first prop for 2009, the head for Scarecrow Jack!

LMK what you think!










Now for the _magic_! 



















Still needs some weathering, hopefully soon.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a good start, keep us posted.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good. I would somehow distress the material that is covering the head, make it look worn and dirty, and I'd do the same to the lower jaw of the skull. That's just me though, keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Love it!
When I made my burlap-covered skull scarecrow head (seen in the first few shots here), I used dark brown spray paint like an airbrush to make the details pop a bit more...something you might like to try in the weathering stages


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh yes, I like it thus far.....looking forward to seeing it as it ages!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You might want to 'dilute' the eye brightness a bit. I half filled a skull's eye sockets with hot glue and it made a heck of a difference - looks less point source and a lot more spooky.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I hope today to weather it up a bit. And I have been thinking about covering the eyes to bring down the LED glow. 

Once all of that is finished more pics will come! Thanks for the help!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the look of the hat and the burlap over the face with those skeletal teeth poking out. Makes him more ominous looking.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT! Love the eyes. Looking forward to seeing the weathered pics. You could also try having some straw poking out from under the hat.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

okay, here is the weathered head. Still might go back in a few spots with a brush and paint.

The eyes, I think, look much better!




























Now to start the hands!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's very cool, I like it. That burlap veil effect makes it look so sinister!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OK! I so like that!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's pretty original. I've seen lots of scarecrow heads and after a while they start to look alike. Your's stands out. Nice work.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's looking really cool.Good work!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Love to see a video of it in action!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very creepy take on a scarecrow, love the eyes!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Man and I just bought a pumpkin mask for mine. Im not sure Im going to use it now or make something like yours. Nice work.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a very nice change for a scarecrow. You did a great job with it.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like it. I worked on the hands the other day. I also found a GREAT black trench coat at Goodwill for $5 to use. Once I get everything together I get some more pics up!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great - did you diffuse the eyes with hot glue?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

SUPER Creepy.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks really good so far, but I think it could use some freshly dripping skin on the chin area.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Looks great - did you diffuse the eyes with hot glue?


A cut in half, trimmed down ping-pong ball.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That's pretty original. I've seen lots of scarecrow heads and after a while they start to look alike. Your's stands out. Nice work.


I agree, this looks different and will be nice and creepy in the yard.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good Doc!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good start, I'm looking forward to seeing the final product. This reminded me that one of these days I need to make a scarecrow.


----------

